# Saved from the garbage.



## Ron Evers (Aug 15, 2014)

Neighbour of our daughter was clearing out some flower gardens & DD took some of the cast-aways for her gardens & gave us this lily bulb.  




Edit:  Oops, wrong room.

Mod, please move to just for fun.


----------

